# Real R4 website.



## canvore (Sep 1, 2018)

So I am looking at doing the 3DS CFW mod and I am questing if my R4 card is real, can someone please link me to the real website.

The unit I have was from 2014 and the company I got it from was called r4andmore, they seem to have shut down. On the card its self, it has a URL to r4ids.cn

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 14, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ultimate-list-of-ntrboot-compatible-flashcards.492234/, check here and will recommend you buy a new version R4 card for doing NTRboohax, like the R4i gold 3ds plus.


----------



## TimeMaster (Sep 17, 2018)

Please be careful and buy a card without a timebomb, It makes me sad my card has one


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 18, 2018)

You can buy another one too, r4 card isn't expensive.


TimeMaster said:


> Please be careful and buy a card without a timebomb, It makes me sad my card has one


----------

